# filipino swords/daggers (cas iberia line)



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 15, 2005)

hello everyone, what do you guys think of the new filipino swords line from cas iberia?!  they have l6 carbon blades, handles and sheaths differ per model (kamagong, mahogany etc.).  has anyone had the chance to handle any of them?!  any comments?!  opinions?! 

im specifically looking at these 2 sets: 
1) kris and gunnong set (bottom): 
http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/pdfs/037.pdf 

2) pinuti and dagger set (bottom): 
http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/pdfs/034.pdf 

more can be found on cas iberia online catalog. 


thank you in advance, 
5:12


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2005)

Swordforum review of pinuti and dagger here 

Lamont


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks, saw that before.  actually, it was in swordforum where i found out about these swords  :ultracool  just wanted to get more opinion from others.

do you have any cas iberia products?!  swords specifically.  if you do, what do you think of them?!


thanks,
5:12


----------



## Blindside (Jan 17, 2005)

My one experience with CASI was bad, I don't like my swords to feel like a crowbar.  But it sounds like these are an improvement, and the price is pretty amazing, I may have to risk CASI again.  

Lamont

PS: I can recommend the Kris Cutlery Pinuti and Dagger combo.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 18, 2005)

hi, which sword did you buy from cas iberia before!?

they say that these new filipino swords are all handcrafted from Philippines.  ive only held hanwei stuff, pk, ppk, oriole and such.  i thought pk was pretty heavy.  but then again, thats their lowest entry level katana.

ive never had any experience with kris cutlery, although ive heard alot of good things about their products and services.


5:12


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it was called a "warsword," one of the PP line.  I guess its upside is that it would be good for building muscles, very heavy, very round grip, and generally pretty dang ugly.  I think I wound up trading it for an axe.

I own a gladius and a pinuti from KC, both are solid little swords.  Most of the KC stuff is fairly plain aesthetically, but for both of these types of swords I think plain is pretty appropriate.

The two KC swords are just in from the cavalry sabers:


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 19, 2005)

nice set you have there.  i was looking at the sundang sword from kris cutlery, seems pretty nice.  heard good stuff about it too.

although now im noticing from other forums, people who have bought the new filipino swords from casiberia, are now selling them.  ive seen the pinuti and dagger set, and the big kampilan and also the kris and gunnong set up for sale.  could this be a sign?!  either they just need the cash, or the swords are no good.

ive read an article about kris cutlery's katana.  being compared to paul chens practical kat and golden oriole.  its amazing that kriscut's kat is a far better sword than both of paul chens.  (details of each swords were analyzed and test cuts were done).

but then again, these new filipino swords from cas are handcrafted from Philippines, not by hanwei.  its kinda hard to make a decision hahhaa, so many factors can affect it.  more info should still be gathered.


5:12


----------



## Blindside (Jan 19, 2005)

If you are referring to the '99 SwordForum Online Magazine article, I think it is fair to say that it is substantially out of date.  Both KC and Hanwei have upgraded their entry-level products since then.

Lamont


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 20, 2005)

aahh, yes, very out of date.  and the improvements they have made, obviously, addressed the earlier problems they encountered.

your swords from kriscut, how are they with regards to clashing against other swords?!  (if you use them for such).  and your other swords?!


5:12


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't use them for sword on sword work, they are all (very) sharp so I would have some safety concerns with that.  Mostly they are fun toys that I use to practice cuts on tatami or various gourds that offend me.  I use aluminum trainers or wooden wasters for weapon on weapon practice.  I would be a bit concerned about using the gladius that way, I think the edge is a bit too sharp of an angle to withstand that kind of contact, of course the gladius is supposed to be paired with a large shield so that may make sense.  I wouldn't have huge concerns about the pinuti being able to withstand damage.

Lamont


----------

